# Why i get pissed every time i hear about income inequality.



## Mikeoxenormous

Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.  
Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.



----


----------



## irosie91

the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.   
The only really negative outcome is----I now have 
AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a 
compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me


----------



## JGalt

I hate that expression. People who use the term "income inequality" obviously had parents who didn't teach them anything about real life: Not all people are supposed to be equal, life wasn't meant to be fair, and you really can't get something for nothing.  We seem to have bred a society that holds its most productive members up to ridicule and scorn, and makes beloved mascots out of its least productive and most parasitic members.


----------



## Canon Shooter

andaronjim said:


> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.



Good one ya'. Unfortunately, there will be certain people here who'll take you to task for being successful.

The only people who bitch about "income inequality" are those who are afraid to work hard to earn more...


----------



## ReinyDays

The American Dream is alive and well ... any poor kid with hard work and good responsibility can at least become financially secure ... perhaps wealthy, though I admit to getting a couple of lucky breaks ...

Income inequality is a fact of life ... deal with it ... work with it ... make it work _for_ you ... [smile] ... looking from the top down, it makes perfect sense ...

ETA:  I started working for a nickel a tree hoeing in orchards ... then the big bucks 50¢ an hour suckering ...


----------



## rightwinger

I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor. 

For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. 

That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


----------



## rightwinger

andaronjim said:


> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,



Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.



*For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *

I know! Fucking Dems.

Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
Click to expand...


*But they are exploited while they are *

Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.


----------



## francoHFW

irosie91 said:


> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me


Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....


----------



## jbrownson0831

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....
Click to expand...

Actually, you realize that most of the top 1 percenters are Dems right???


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

jbrownson0831 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you realize that most of the top 1 percenters are Dems right???
Click to expand...


Frankie realizes very little.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....


----------



## francoHFW

jbrownson0831 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you realize that most of the top 1 percenters are Dems right???
Click to expand...

So what dumbass. All the liars in the 1% are Republicans and they'll do anything to hold on to their ill gotten gains....


----------



## francoHFW

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


That $2.10 was a living wage back then and college was cheap.... Before Nixon and Reagan screwed everything up.....


----------



## jbrownson0831

francoHFW said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you realize that most of the top 1 percenters are Dems right???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what dumbass. All the liars in the 1% are Republicans and they'll do anything to hold on to their ill gotten gains....
Click to expand...

So what dumbass?  All you wackos do is whine and whine and you are the ilk causing all the problems.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
Click to expand...

If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.  

Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.
Click to expand...

So the worthless college professors are now uber rich for doing nothing and you want to raise minimum wage rather than attack the real problem.


----------



## rightwinger

francoHFW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> That $2.10 was a living wage back then and college was cheap.... Before Nixon and Reagan screwed everything up.....
Click to expand...

Back then, the minimum wage was increased every year or so to reflect inflation.  
Our current minimum wage hasn’t been increased in eleven years.


----------



## rightwinger

jbrownson0831 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the worthless college professors are now uber rich for doing nothing and you want to raise minimum wage rather than attack the real problem.
Click to expand...

No idea what you are babbling about


----------



## jbrownson0831

rightwinger said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the worthless college professors are now uber rich for doing nothing and you want to raise minimum wage rather than attack the real problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea what you are babbling about
Click to expand...

Well its clear you are a libber so......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
Click to expand...


*Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *

I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.

Useless weaklings.

*Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*

Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.


----------



## aaronleland

I hate hearing about income inequality as well. If you want to make as much as me lose the vagina.

Maybe the OP's point went over my head.


----------



## rightwinger

Real income inequality


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.
Click to expand...


*If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers. *

I saw it!!

And then I mentioned that libs fucked it up with endless government dollars.

*Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....*

Post an actual definition, I'll be happy to show you your error.


----------



## rightwinger

More income inequality


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> More income inequality
> 
> View attachment 423525



Buying productivity enhancing equipment is expensive.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *But they are exploited while they are *
> 
> Please post the definition of exploited that you're using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers. *
> 
> I saw it!!
> 
> And then I mentioned that libs fucked it up with endless government dollars.
> 
> *Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....*
> 
> Post an actual definition, I'll be happy to show you your error.
Click to expand...


I did post a definition. It just went over your head.

A minimum wage is supposed to give you a start in life, not pay a wage you can retire off of.

A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More income inequality
> 
> View attachment 423525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying productivity enhancing equipment is expensive.
Click to expand...

Equipment pays for itself.

That graph shows that business can afford to pay higher wages but they choose not to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.



The Dems fucked up the college part.

Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.

If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry, 
they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More income inequality
> 
> View attachment 423525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying productivity enhancing equipment is expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equipment pays for itself.
> 
> That graph shows that business can afford to pay higher wages but they choose not to.
Click to expand...


*Equipment pays for itself. *

Exactly! Leaving less for the employee.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
Click to expand...

keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JGalt said:


> I hate that expression. People who use the term "income inequality" obviously had parents who didn't teach them anything about real life: Not all people are supposed to be equal, life wasn't meant to be fair, and you really can't get something for nothing.  We seem to have bred a society that holds its most productive members up to ridicule and scorn, and makes beloved mascots out of its least productive and most parasitic members.


Not all, mostly prog children in prog cities end up uneducated in the means of taking care of themselves.  My younger son who is in the Air Force, was thinking when he got older finding a woman not of the US because they would love him much more than some gender denying thing from a prog city.  When we went to the county fair, and we looked at some girls who were tending the prize cows of the fair, i told him, he should look right here in the heartland where a woman appreciates her man, because she will take care of him, when he takes care of her.  

This January will be my 34th anniversary.   I told my wife i am trying for lucky 75...


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
Click to expand...

The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More income inequality
> 
> View attachment 423525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying productivity enhancing equipment is expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equipment pays for itself.
> 
> That graph shows that business can afford to pay higher wages but they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Equipment pays for itself. *
> 
> Exactly! Leaving less for the employee.
Click to expand...


Leaving MORE available to pay your remaining employees


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Dems fucked up the college part.



It was Republicans who slashed Federal and State aid to college students


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> That $2.10 was a living wage back then and college was cheap.... Before Nixon and Reagan screwed everything up.....
Click to expand...

Back then a burger, fry and small drink were 95 cents.  College wasnt cheap it still cost a lot back the, just there werent lots of dollars going out to pay people what they werent worth(you know like 15 bucks for some douche to turn a burger) and gold was only $400 an ounce.  But alas whenever there is an increase in artificial pay, then everything else goes up, the only way you can achieve is by getting skills that make you valuable, not sit on your prog slave ass, and want your prog masters to toss you scraps from their plates...

Now go back and watch the video of Morgan Freeman, instead of being a tard and spout out you bullshit...

And no $2.10 was not a living wage, it was a part time wage for part times.  It was Obammy the 1/2 white faggot that said minimum wage was the new norm......


----------



## JGalt

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
Click to expand...

were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...
Click to expand...

No of course not. The bankruptcy is caused by cuts in federal aid to the states and localities since the GOP has been in charge, brainwashed functional moron. Which is since 1982 with Reagan cutting taxes on the rich.... He cut the top tax rate from 70% to 50% and then gave us the kiss of death cutting it from 50% to 28% on his way out the door. And the middle class has been going to hell ever since, brainwashed functional moron. We're becoming a banana republic thank God Trump lost Jesus..... Only the brainwash makes this mess possible....


----------



## francoHFW

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 423537
Click to expand...

Of course you have no clue period change the channel dumbass dupe.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

aaronleland said:


> I hate hearing about income inequality as well. If you want to make as much as me lose the vagina.
> 
> Maybe the OP's point went over my head.


So now you want to play the sex card huh.  When i was in government, women used that fish smelling thing to get high up in their jobs.  First they lay, then the demand pay.  I guess if you are an ugly prog bitch, then no amount of pink pussy hats can get you up in business...And that right there is why prog women started the Feminazis...


----------



## JGalt

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 423537
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have no clue period change the channel dumbass dupe.
Click to expand...


If you were a television, I wouldn't change your channel. I'd just turn you off and unplug you.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No of course not. The bankruptcy is caused by cuts in federal aid to the states and localities since the GOP has been in charge, brainwashed functional moron. Which is since 1982 with Reagan cutting taxes on the rich.... He cut the top tax rate from 70% to 50% and then gave us the kiss of death cutting it from 50% to 28% on his way out the door. And the middle class has been going to hell ever since, brainwashed functional moron. We're becoming a banana republic thank God Trump lost Jesus..... Only the brainwash makes this mess possible....
Click to expand...

When you chase the golden goose away then the golden eggs disappear...And of course the never ending increases of government agencies that are filled by progs who suck off the government tit, like it has milk chocolate coming out of it....


----------



## Canon Shooter

If you _want _more, work harder and _earn _more.

Pretty fuckin' simple...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No of course not. The bankruptcy is caused by cuts in federal aid to the states and localities since the GOP has been in charge, brainwashed functional moron. Which is since 1982 with Reagan cutting taxes on the rich.... He cut the top tax rate from 70% to 50% and then gave us the kiss of death cutting it from 50% to 28% on his way out the door. And the middle class has been going to hell ever since, brainwashed functional moron. We're becoming a banana republic thank God Trump lost Jesus..... Only the brainwash makes this mess possible....
Click to expand...

You dont think that the 11 million illegals that Drunk Tip O'Neil conned President Reagan in amnesty thus putting those low skill people on the welfare rolls had nothing to do with it?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Canon Shooter said:


> If you _want _more, work harder and _earn _more.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' simple...


Now that is a straight shooter


----------



## Canon Shooter

andaronjim said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you _want _more, work harder and _earn _more.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' simple...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a straight shooter
Click to expand...


It sincerely saddens me that liberals are too stupid to be able to figure that out...


----------



## rightwinger

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...
Click to expand...

Teachers at Community Colleges are generally low paid


----------



## irosie91

I don't see the


rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were those teachers from the basically free community colleges basically working for free?  Thought so, some one was picking up the bill, and as usual caused once great state of California to head to bankruptcy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teachers at Community Colleges are generally low paid
Click to expand...


what are we calling  "low paid"?


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
So in return, you dumbass statists gove them more power instead of taking back the power that belonged to YOU


----------



## rightwinger

The issue with our country is not income inequality but wealth inequality. 

The truly wealthy in our country know better than to claim income. Income is taxed.
They get their compensation through non taxable means.


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.



Inflation is caused by many factors
The issue is that Min Wage has not kept up with inflation


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.



First, that's not true unless you went to college in the 1800's.  And, that's not "income inequality".  It's the insidious nature of inflation devaluing our currency.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
Click to expand...


You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is caused by many factors
> The issue is that Min Wage has not kept up with inflation
Click to expand...

Swooooooosh right over the head


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
Click to expand...

Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> So in return, you dumbass statists gove them more power instead of taking back the power that belonged to YOU
Click to expand...

You are a total hater dupe of the greedy idiot GOP megarich, brainwashed functional moron. Stupidest voters in the world GOP base.


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you _want _more, work harder and _earn _more.
> 
> Pretty fuckin' simple...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a straight shooter
Click to expand...

Yes yes this terrible inequality and upward mobility is all due to people magically getting lazy and stupid period has nothing to do with the GOP making life as difficult as possible to save the rich from paying their Fair share. Brainwashed functional moron....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> More income inequality
> 
> View attachment 423525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying productivity enhancing equipment is expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equipment pays for itself.
> 
> That graph shows that business can afford to pay higher wages but they choose not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Equipment pays for itself. *
> 
> Exactly! Leaving less for the employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leaving MORE available to pay your remaining employees
Click to expand...


Sorry, you have to pay for your equipment.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Republicans who slashed Federal and State aid to college students
Click to expand...


It was Democrats who thought it'd be a great idea to make unlimited 
government loans available.

Did that make college cheaper or more expensive?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> The bankruptcy is caused by cuts in federal aid to the states and localities since the GOP has been in charge,



Sounds awful!!!

What was the aid before Reagan.....what is it now? 

Post the numbers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> The issue with our country is not income inequality but wealth inequality.
> 
> The truly wealthy in our country know better than to claim income. Income is taxed.
> They get their compensation through non taxable means.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 423562


*The truly wealthy in our country know better than to claim income. Income is taxed.
They get their compensation through non taxable means. *

Tell me more!!!!

List some specifics.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Republicans who slashed Federal and State aid to college students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Democrats who thought it'd be a great idea to make unlimited
> government loans available.
> 
> Did that make college cheaper or more expensive?
Click to expand...

Imagine that

Education for the masses


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
Click to expand...


16 years of Obama and Clinton and they couldn't enact any of those correct policies?

Useless twats.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Republicans who slashed Federal and State aid to college students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Democrats who thought it'd be a great idea to make unlimited
> government loans available.
> 
> Did that make college cheaper or more expensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that
> 
> Education for the masses
Click to expand...


Trillions in college debt for the masses.

Imagine that.


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is caused by many factors
> The issue is that Min Wage has not kept up with inflation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swooooooosh right over the head
Click to expand...

evidently not


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Republicans who slashed Federal and State aid to college students
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Democrats who thought it'd be a great idea to make unlimited
> government loans available.
> 
> Did that make college cheaper or more expensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine that
> 
> Education for the masses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trillions in college debt for the masses.
> 
> Imagine that.
Click to expand...


Necessary because min wage has not kept pace with inflation. 
College students used to be able afford college on min wage.

If we raised it to $15 an hour, they could afford it again


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Necessary because min wage has not kept pace with inflation.



Less than 2% of hourly workers earn minimum wage.
Why does it need to keep pace with inflation?

*If we raised it to $15 an hour, they could afford it again *

Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?

Show your math.


----------



## citygator

andaronjim said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----


So you weren’t smart enough to be a pilot?


----------



## Votto

JGalt said:


> I hate that expression. People who use the term "income inequality" obviously had parents who didn't teach them anything about real life: Not all people are supposed to be equal, life wasn't meant to be fair, and you really can't get something for nothing.  We seem to have bred a society that holds its most productive members up to ridicule and scorn, and makes beloved mascots out of its least productive and most parasitic members.


Not true, you can get your money for noth'in and your checks for free

Dire Straights and Bernie told me so


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

citygator said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren’t smart enough to be a pilot?
Click to expand...

Didnt have 20/20 and there wasnt lasic back then, they broke em, if i didnt fix em, they didnt fly.  The pilots understood this, and thanked us for keeping them flying...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

citygator said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren’t smart enough to be a pilot?
Click to expand...

Oh and by the way, i was smart enough to go to Saudi Arabia for 5 1/2 years making $70,000 a year tax free, along with investing in stocks.  Much smarter than the smartest progs....


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> So in return, you dumbass statists gove them more power instead of taking back the power that belonged to YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a total hater dupe of the greedy idiot GOP megarich, brainwashed functional moron. Stupidest voters in the world GOP base.
Click to expand...

Gawd you are a dumbass


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is caused by many factors
> The issue is that Min Wage has not kept up with inflation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swooooooosh right over the head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> evidently not
Click to expand...

What are the other issues that cause inflations


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

ReinyDays said:


> The American Dream is alive and well ... any poor kid with hard work and good responsibility can at least become financially secure ... perhaps wealthy, though I admit to getting a couple of lucky breaks ...
> 
> Income inequality is a fact of life ... deal with it ... work with it ... make it work _for_ you ... [smile] ... looking from the top down, it makes perfect sense ...
> 
> ETA:  I started working for a nickel a tree hoeing in orchards ... then the big bucks 50¢ an hour suckering ...





> a tree hoeing ?


Are you the tree pimp?  Do people like MDK and Tommy Twitaint poke the knots in the tree for a nickel?


----------



## Dick Foster

andaronjim said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----


I too am the self made type and all I ever needed or asked for was the opportunity to strut my stuff. I never had to back up in any pay lines either always giving more than I got. 
 Nothing is free, not anything and not ever. If you really want something, get off of your ass and go get it. 
BTW I'm also an AF vet.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the problem in the US is not really income inequality----I, and my four sibs, also did the entry stuff----I did baby sitting at 50 cents per hour one or two evenings per week and was ELATED to get a job in a department store at  1.25 per hour.     I never  "needed"  $200 sneakers.
> The only really negative outcome is----I now have
> AQUIRED FLAT FEET-----it has something to do with a
> compromised posterior tibialis----I think---don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you realize that most of the top 1 percenters are Dems right???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what dumbass. All the liars in the 1% are Republicans and they'll do anything to hold on to their ill gotten gains....
Click to expand...

Is Jeffie Bezos the ultra Billionaire a Republican, please tell US.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Dick Foster said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> I too am the self made type and all I ever needed or asked for was the opportunity to strut my stuff. I never had to back up in any pay lines either always giving more than I got.
> Nothing is free, not anything and not ever. If you really want something, get off of your ass and go get it.
> BTW I'm also an AF vet.
Click to expand...

I loved the Motto, "AIM HIGH", while a prog slave just gets high....Then they wonder why many of US are successful, while they just suck..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A start in life means pay for college, buy a car
> Minimum wage used to do that, it no longer does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems fucked up the college part.
> 
> Let's outlaw all student loans, except those provided by the college.
> 
> If they want to lend someone $200,000 to get a degree in Renaissance Queer poetry,
> they can be on the hook if the loan goes into default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country had plenty of basically free community colleges and public universities before Reagan started going after aid to colleges in California. You appear to know nothing factual like most brainwashed GOP functional morons....
Click to expand...

I got free college, all paid for by the Air Force, now of course i had to fix jets just so i could get the funds for college, but keeping them flying was as much fun as learning about pre-calculus...That isnt Sarcasm...

I was doing the formula for Arcs, and after i got it figured out, i went "Damn this shit really works" .  Unlike a prog slave who sits and moan in its basement waiting for the next welfare check....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
Click to expand...




> Because they are for the correct policies


 Defund the police?
Get rid of fossil fuels?
Tax the rich, mo
Give the poor more?
Make everyone equally poor and equally miserable?
 You are such a prog slave....Wanting successful people to be just like you, thanks but no thanks....


----------



## citygator

andaronjim said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren’t smart enough to be a pilot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and by the way, i was smart enough to go to Saudi Arabia for 5 1/2 years making $70,000 a year tax free, along with investing in stocks.  Much smarter than the smartest progs....
Click to expand...

I was just teasing you. I think your story is great. Congrats.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?



Let’s see

At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.

At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
Click to expand...


*At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *

Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defund the police?
> Get rid of fossil fuels?
> Tax the rich, mo
> Give the poor more?
> Make everyone equally poor and equally miserable?
> You are such a prog slave....Wanting successful people to be just like you, thanks but no thanks....
Click to expand...

of course you are a brainwashed functional moron period -defund the police means reform the police train them for deescalation maybe even have a mental health system for a change. You are also fearmongered on fossil fuels. Coal on the other hand... And anyway Biden was talking about ending fossil fuels by 2050. Of course you are clueless if you listen to the GOP propaganda machine about anything, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defund the police?
> Get rid of fossil fuels?
> Tax the rich, mo
> Give the poor more?
> Make everyone equally poor and equally miserable?
> You are such a prog slave....Wanting successful people to be just like you, thanks but no thanks....
Click to expand...

The poor do all right, Democrats are talking about helping the middle class and helping the poor out of poverty with cheap college and training and a living wage. Healthcare. You people are morons. LOL


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

francoHFW said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defund the police?
> Get rid of fossil fuels?
> Tax the rich, mo
> Give the poor more?
> Make everyone equally poor and equally miserable?
> You are such a prog slave....Wanting successful people to be just like you, thanks but no thanks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you are a brainwashed functional moron period -defund the police means reform the police train them for deescalation maybe even have a mental health system for a change. You are also fearmongered on fossil fuels. Coal on the other hand... And anyway Biden was talking about ending fossil fuels by 2050. Of course you are clueless if you listen to the GOP propaganda machine about anything, brainwashed functional moron.
Click to expand...

How can Broken Foot Biden do away with something 30 years from now?  And you call me a moron, fuck you are going back to the slave pen with all the other stupid prog slaves...


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer. *
> 
> I know! Fucking Dems.
> 
> Throw unlimited government dollars at colleges, they'll raise the prices on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years *
> 
> I know. No bigger waste of time than 16 years of Clinton and Obama.
> 
> Useless weaklings.
> 
> *Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform*
> 
> Dem Senators, almost as useless as Dem Presidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep voting for The greedy idiot Rich GOP robbing the country and regular people blind, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've admitted the Dems are all worthless....why do you keep voting for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies whereas your party depends on mass delusions and stupidity like yours...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are for the correct policies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defund the police?
> Get rid of fossil fuels?
> Tax the rich, mo
> Give the poor more?
> Make everyone equally poor and equally miserable?
> You are such a prog slave....Wanting successful people to be just like you, thanks but no thanks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course you are a brainwashed functional moron period -defund the police means reform the police train them for deescalation maybe even have a mental health system for a change. You are also fearmongered on fossil fuels. Coal on the other hand... And anyway Biden was talking about ending fossil fuels by 2050. Of course you are clueless if you listen to the GOP propaganda machine about anything, brainwashed functional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can Broken Foot Biden do away with something 30 years from now?  And you call me a moron, fuck you are going back to the slave pen with all the other stupid prog slaves...
Click to expand...

Don't ask me, ask the ridiculous propagandaists that you listen to and the lying politicians Your heroes, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## Leo123

Income inequality is equality of outcome which is Marxist.


----------



## francoHFW

Leo123 said:


> Income inequality is equality of outcome which is Marxist.


Of course there will be income inequality just less than the most ever thanks to the gop....


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
Click to expand...

Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.


----------



## rightwinger

andaronjim said:


> How can Broken Foot Biden do away with something 30 years from now?


Ummmm....pass a law that says you must meet that standard by 2050 and set interim goals


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation. Caused by govt policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is caused by many factors
> The issue is that Min Wage has not kept up with inflation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Swooooooosh right over the head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> evidently not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the other issues that cause inflations
Click to expand...

About what i figured.


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


..look up FAFSA---lots of free $$$ and also loans for college ...tough shit--the world needs ditch diggers too....the parents should help THEIR kids--


----------



## harmonica

......raise minimum wage and the companies raise prices--you don't think the companies will take that hit and do nothing???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> ......raise minimum wage and the companies raise prices--you don't think the companies will take that hit and do nothing???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Guess what?
Minimum wage has been raised for the last 70 years, the market adjusts just like it does for increases in the cost of supplies, rents, energy, taxes.  

Yet, if the lowest paid workers get an increase, conservatives declare the end of the world


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......raise minimum wage and the companies raise prices--you don't think the companies will take that hit and do nothing???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?
> Minimum wage has been raised for the last 70 years, the market adjusts just like it does for increases in the cost of supplies, rents, energy, taxes.
> 
> Yet, if the lowest paid workers get an increase, conservatives declare the end of the world
Click to expand...

.....guess what? prices keep going up --and --....you haven't refuted the statement


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......raise minimum wage and the companies raise prices--you don't think the companies will take that hit and do nothing???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?
> Minimum wage has been raised for the last 70 years, the market adjusts just like it does for increases in the cost of supplies, rents, energy, taxes.
> 
> Yet, if the lowest paid workers get an increase, conservatives declare the end of the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....guess what? prices keep going up --and --....you haven't refuted the statement
Click to expand...


Yes.....the prices HAVE gone up over the last eleven years
Even WITHOUT a minimum wage increase.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
Click to expand...


If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.

I think you've found the solution!!!

Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.


----------



## francoHFW

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
Click to expand...

Not anymore! Have you missed the last 30 years? Thanks GOP and silly dupes like you.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore! Have you missed the last 30 years? Thanks GOP and silly dupes like you.
Click to expand...

Reagan started going after University of California when he was governor and most states had almost free public universities. Thanks gop!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> most states had almost free public universities.



Free?

Have you always been a moron, or is this a recent brain injury?


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.
> 
> I think you've found the solution!!!
> 
> Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.
Click to expand...

No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP mega rich from paying their fair share.....


----------



## rightwinger

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymore! Have you missed the last 30 years? Thanks GOP and silly dupes like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reagan started going after University of California when he was governor and most states had almost free public universities. Thanks gop!
Click to expand...

Education is the great equalizer

That is why Republicans want only the wealthy to have access to higher education.


----------



## rightwinger

Salary equalization gets us nowhere

We need to go after wealth where the real inequality lies.






When 40 percent of the population has one tenth of a percent of the wealth and one percent of the population has 38.3 percent of the wealth

We know where our societies priorities should be.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> most states had almost free public universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free?
> 
> Have you always been a moron, or is this a recent brain injury?
Click to expand...

Can you read? Idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.
> 
> I think you've found the solution!!!
> 
> Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP mega rich from paying their fair share.....
Click to expand...


No worries, Clinton and Obama fixed everything useless twats.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> most states had almost free public universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free?
> 
> Have you always been a moron, or is this a recent brain injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read? Idiot.
Click to expand...


I read your lie.........now show me how much less California spends on public universities, 
compared to pre-Reagan spending.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> most states had almost free public universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free?
> 
> Have you always been a moron, or is this a recent brain injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read? Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your lie.........now show me how much less California spends on public universities,
> compared to pre-Reagan spending.
Click to expand...

Not again I'm not. Troll. LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.
> 
> I think you've found the solution!!!
> 
> Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP mega rich from paying their fair share.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries, Clinton and Obama fixed everything useless twats.....
Click to expand...

Totally obstructed by the GOP bloody filibuster rule. but Republicans have their scam Nixon reconciliation rule so they can cut taxes on the rich and screw with regular people by cutting programs aid. Quite a scam . Only propaganda and idiots like you make it possible. Oops brainwashed functional idiots like you...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> most states had almost free public universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free?
> 
> Have you always been a moron, or is this a recent brain injury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read? Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read your lie.........now show me how much less California spends on public universities,
> compared to pre-Reagan spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not again I'm not. Troll. LOL
Click to expand...


*Not again I'm not. *

You never did, liar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Totally obstructed by the GOP bloody filibuster rule.



Poor whiney twats. Can't do anything.

* but Republicans have their scam Nixon reconciliation rule so they can cut taxes on the rich and screw with regular people by cutting programs aid.  *

You're forgetting that Clinton and Obama both managed to raise taxes despite the filibuster? 
That both managed to increase spending on "regular people"? DURR.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.
> 
> I think you've found the solution!!!
> 
> Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP mega rich from paying their fair share.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries, Clinton and Obama fixed everything useless twats.....
Click to expand...

Considering they couldn't pass anything in through Congress except Obamacare for a minute, they did a lot. keep voting for the ass holes and guess who you become....


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally obstructed by the GOP bloody filibuster rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor whiney twats. Can't do anything.
> 
> * but Republicans have their scam Nixon reconciliation rule so they can cut taxes on the rich and screw with regular people by cutting programs aid.  *
> 
> You're forgetting that Clinton and Obama both managed to raise taxes despite the filibuster?
> That both managed to increase spending on "regular people"? DURR.
Click to expand...

They got tiny rises in tax rates by giving away the store in hopes of breaking the log jam. Didn't work. The GOP swamp does not compromise period works great for the greedy idiot GOP rich.....


----------



## airplanemechanic

My dad started working at a tiny little grocery store for 1.25 an hour. With that he paid for his own college, a degree in engineering. He just retired a few years ago after 42 years inspecting offshore platforms. He started out making 7 grand a year. I don't know what his final wages were but I know for a fact they were 6 figures a year.

Edit: I asked dad what he made when he first started working in 1969. He said 7 grand a year, 11 grand would have been nice LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Thevolunteerwino said:


> I always wondered what a world full of lawyers and doctors with no one around to flip their burgers mow their lawns or wipe their ass would look like.
> Yep. The world has room for everyone to be like you.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## francoHFW

airplanemechanic said:


> My dad started working at a tiny little grocery store for 1.25 an hour. With that he paid for his own college, a degree in engineering. He just retired a few years ago after 42 years inspecting offshore platforms. He started out making 11 grand a year. I don't know what his final wages were but I know for a fact they were 6 figures a year.


Those were the good old days before reaganism took over and lied to you about it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt *
> 
> Who is working full-time and paying $30,000 a year for college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, let’s have our student work 14 weeks over the summer.  That is $8500 which will almost cover tuition at most state universities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most students spent less than $40,000 on college, we wouldn't have $1.6 trillion in student debt.
> 
> I think you've found the solution!!!
> 
> Cap tuition at $10,000 a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP mega rich from paying their fair share.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries, Clinton and Obama fixed everything useless twats.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering they couldn't pass anything in through Congress except Obamacare for a minute, they did a lot. keep voting for the ass holes and guess who you become....
Click to expand...


*Considering they couldn't pass anything in through Congress  *

I know, poor useless twats.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally obstructed by the GOP bloody filibuster rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor whiney twats. Can't do anything.
> 
> * but Republicans have their scam Nixon reconciliation rule so they can cut taxes on the rich and screw with regular people by cutting programs aid.  *
> 
> You're forgetting that Clinton and Obama both managed to raise taxes despite the filibuster?
> That both managed to increase spending on "regular people"? DURR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They got tiny rises in tax rates by giving away the store in hopes of breaking the log jam. Didn't work. The GOP swamp does not compromise period works great for the greedy idiot GOP rich.....
Click to expand...


*They got tiny rises in tax rates  *

Awww......poor babies.


----------



## LoneLaugher

andaronjim said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----



Wow! You’re incredible! Such an inspiring story! Why can’t everyone be as awesome as you?!


----------



## LoneLaugher

andaronjim said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that expression. People who use the term "income inequality" obviously had parents who didn't teach them anything about real life: Not all people are supposed to be equal, life wasn't meant to be fair, and you really can't get something for nothing.  We seem to have bred a society that holds its most productive members up to ridicule and scorn, and makes beloved mascots out of its least productive and most parasitic members.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all, mostly prog children in prog cities end up uneducated in the means of taking care of themselves.  My younger son who is in the Air Force, was thinking when he got older finding a woman not of the US because they would love him much more than some gender denying thing from a prog city.  When we went to the county fair, and we looked at some girls who were tending the prize cows of the fair, i told him, he should look right here in the heartland where a woman appreciates her man, because she will take care of him, when he takes care of her.
> 
> This January will be my 34th anniversary.   I told my wife i am trying for lucky 75...
Click to expand...


Whoa! You’re not only a guy who pulled himself up from nothing to become a millionaire, you are a great husband and father too! Just so awesome!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

LoneLaugher said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You’re incredible! Such an inspiring story! Why can’t everyone be as awesome as you?!
Click to expand...

Because most prog slave, are too fucking lazy to be awesome, and i am not even close to what Morgan Freeman achieved, for his life was even more of a success story, but like the slaves you are, you totally ignore his message...

And why i get pissed when prog slaves bitch about income inequality instead of taking upon themselves the ability to work themselves out of that inequality.


----------



## francoHFW

andaronjim said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You’re incredible! Such an inspiring story! Why can’t everyone be as awesome as you?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because most prog slave, are too fucking lazy to be awesome, and i am not even close to what Morgan Freeman achieved, for his life was even more of a success story, but like the slaves you are, you totally ignore his message...
> 
> And why i get pissed when prog slaves bitch about income inequality instead of taking upon themselves the ability to work themselves out of that inequality.
Click to expand...

Baloney!! Some care about the country, not themselves....The GOP has ruined opportunity the last 30 years. Change the channel!


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
Click to expand...


Think you need to do some research, bucky.



			https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/paying-for-college/articles/paying-for-college-infographic#:~:text=The%20average%20cost%20of%20tuition,respectively%2C%20U.S.%20News%20data%20shows
		

.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you need to do some research, bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/paying-for-college/articles/paying-for-college-infographic#:~:text=The%20average%20cost%20of%20tuition,respectively%2C%20U.S.%20News%20data%20shows
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The average cost of tuition and fees at a ranked in-state public college is about 72% less than the average sticker price at a private college, at $9,687


----------



## hunarcy

And, according to 


rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you need to do some research, bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/paying-for-college/articles/paying-for-college-infographic#:~:text=The%20average%20cost%20of%20tuition,respectively%2C%20U.S.%20News%20data%20shows
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average cost of tuition and fees at a ranked in-state public college is about 72% less than the average sticker price at a private college, at $9,687
Click to expand...

And, according to your figures, a $7.25 an hour job covers that cost.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> And, according to
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you need to do some research, bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/paying-for-college/articles/paying-for-college-infographic#:~:text=The%20average%20cost%20of%20tuition,respectively%2C%20U.S.%20News%20data%20shows
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average cost of tuition and fees at a ranked in-state public college is about 72% less than the average sticker price at a private college, at $9,687
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to your figures, a $7.25 an hour job covers that cost.
Click to expand...

If you read what I posted, you will see that I said $15 an hour would come close


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, according to
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Full time earnings of $30,000 a year would make college affordable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> At $7.25 an hour you make $14,000 a year for college working a full year, full time.
> 
> At $15 an hour you make $30,000 a year And would not need to go into debt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think you need to do some research, bucky.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/education/best-colleges/paying-for-college/articles/paying-for-college-infographic#:~:text=The%20average%20cost%20of%20tuition,respectively%2C%20U.S.%20News%20data%20shows
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average cost of tuition and fees at a ranked in-state public college is about 72% less than the average sticker price at a private college, at $9,687
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, according to your figures, a $7.25 an hour job covers that cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read what I posted, you will see that I said $15 an hour would come close
Click to expand...


And if you look at the figures, you'll see that one doesn't need $15 an hour.  Stop being such a drama queen.


----------



## MarathonMike

rightwinger said:


> I started working at $2.10 an hour minimum wage at a local winery doing menial labor.
> 
> For that $2.10, I was able to pay for my college tuition by just working three months in the summer.
> 
> That is the income inequality.  Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


You are correct but that is because college tuition has gone up to insane levels. Minimum wage would have to be $50 an hour for people to work their way through college like you, I and many of our generation did.


----------



## lysagrey93

okay and what do you want now? If you have value you will earn money that is the basic principle.


----------



## sealybobo

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----











						A New Billionaire Was Created Every 30 Hours During The Pandemic: Oxfam
					

The COVID-19 pandemic is “set to drive the biggest systemic increase in income inequality ever seen,” Oxfam said in a new report.




					www.huffpost.com
				




What happens when your $1 or $2 million isn't as much as it used to be and you live a long time? 

Millions used to be a lot.  Now billions is a lot. 









						Effects of economic inequality - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Is this a problem?


----------



## LeftofLeft

Income inequality is everywhere, worldwide. The difference is that in the American Capitalist economy, there is equal opportunity on a level unmatched anywhere. That is why immigrants choose to come here.


----------



## LeftofLeft

MarathonMike said:


> You are correct but that is because college tuition has gone up to insane levels. Minimum wage would have to be $50 an hour for people to work their way through college like you, I and many of our generation did.


Many in Big Education believe they are entitled to large incomes and benefits in exchange for very little work and accountability while young students and their families get saddled with egregious debt. Many of the “income inequality” bashers always site executive and CEO pay as signs of income inequality yet the difference is executives are paid for performance. Big Education is paid for entitlement and tenure.


----------



## rightwinger

LeftofLeft said:


> Income inequality is everywhere, worldwide. The difference is that in the American Capitalist economy, there is equal opportunity on a level unmatched anywhere. That is why immigrants choose to come here.



The problem is not so much income inequality but why do we help those who obviously don’t need it?

Why the commitment to Supply Side Economics instead of helping working Americans?


----------



## LeftofLeft

rightwinger said:


> The problem is not so much income inequality but why do we help those who obviously don’t need it?
> 
> Why the commitment to Supply Side Economics instead of helping working Americans?


For one, provide public and private investment in job skill training for which there is high demand and worker shortage. Better salaries.


----------



## initforme

$15 per hour even before inflation is what a teenager should make on a summer job.  $15 per hour cannot support an adult.  Impossible.


----------



## rightwinger

LeftofLeft said:


> For one, provide public and private investment in job skill training for which there is high demand and worker shortage. Better salaries.


Good start

What I have seen in my lifetime is a shifting away from providing working Americans with basics in salary, benefits, education and healthcare 

I saw a major jump in salaries in the 90s and little increase since
College costs and healthcare have escalated and working families go into debt to pay for them

Meanwhile, I have seen executive pay and benefits escalate, massive tax cuts to corporations and the wealthy…..little which trickled down to the workers


----------



## initforme

Start your own business.   Grow it.  Don't hire others.  That's the one way to get out of the stagnant middle class and move upward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Why the commitment to Supply Side Economics instead of helping working Americans?



Supply Side Economics works everytime it's used.
Working Americans always benefit when it is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> College costs and healthcare have escalated and working families go into debt to pay for them



Even though government throws trillions of tax dollars at both? Weird.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Even though government throws trillions of tax dollars at both? Weird.



Public college used to be affordable……now it is not
Healthcare and insurance used to be affordable….now it is not

Wages and benefits used to keep up
Now they don’t 

American workers have to assume more debt


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Public college used to be affordable……now it is not
> Healthcare and insurance used to be affordable….now it is not



It's weird, the more government control over something, the more expensive it gets.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's weird, the more government control over something, the more expensive it gets.


The less employers and the Government is willing to pay, the more a worker has to pick up


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> The less employers and the Government is willing to pay, the more a worker has to pick up



You think government is paying less for colleges and healthcare than they used to?

That's funny.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You think government is paying less for colleges and healthcare than they used to?
> 
> That's funny.


Yes

Employers too


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Yes
> 
> Employers too



Any proof that government spending on college and healthcare has decreased?


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Any proof that government spending on college and healthcare has decreased?


I didn’t say it decreased, the percentage they pay has decreased significantly


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> I didn’t say it decreased, the percentage they pay has decreased significantly



Government throws ever increasing dollars, and regulations, at both.
They both keep getting more expensive. Strange.


----------



## Dr.Know

rightwinger said:


> Nobody is claiming that people work minimum wage their whole lives.
> But they are exploited while they are and when they eventually move up, someone else comes along and is exploited.


Exploited ??? That is something a commie might say. 

What does exploited even mean ????  Apple employees claim they are being exploited because they have to come to work 3 days per week, ditto for Tesla.  Now in China, a worker puts in 18 hr days for 100$ per month,,,,THATS EXPLOITATION. I have never seen any workers in the USA being exploited in any manner and I have worked in over 10 industries.  Americans have simply HAD IT TOO FXCKING EASY and have lost touch with the realities of the world at large but don't worry, Joey is going to fix that with stratospheric inflation.


----------



## Dr.Know

rightwinger said:


> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.


That isnt exploitation its INFLATION.


----------



## rightwinger

Dr.Know said:


> That isnt exploitation its INFLATION.


Exactly

And minimum wage hasn’t kept pace with inflation


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Exactly
> 
> And minimum wage hasn’t kept pace with inflation



You definitely shouldn't work for minimum wage.

Stick it to the man!!!


----------



## petro




----------



## citygator

petro said:


> View attachment 688310


Their Republican counterparts aren’t even discussing it.  There is no one better for the pockets of elite democrats than republicans.


----------



## Flash

The "income inequality" is really a work ethic inequality.

The government does everything it can to fuck up this country to take money away from the people that earn it and give it to the shitheads that didn't earn the money.  The filthy government is also a tremendous burden on our take home income.  However, despite that attack on our productivity it still remains that if you have trouble making a living in the US then it is your own damn fault.

I am not poorer because somebody else is richer.  I am poorer because the goddamn government takes my money and gives it away to shitheads.

I am not poorer because somebody else worked harder or smarter than me.  I am poorer than they are because I didn't work as hard or as smart as they did.

If I had invented Microsoft I would be as rich as Bill Gates.  But I didn't.

If I had come up with the idea of Facebook I would be as rich as Zuckenberg.  But I didn't.

If I have come up with the idea of Amazon I would be as rich as Jeff Bezos.  But I didn't.

If one of these filthy ass welfare queens that bitch about income equality would have studied in school like I did they would would have a comfortable living.  But they didn't.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Exactly
> 
> And minimum wage hasn’t kept pace with inflation


Obviously not Biden's inflation.  The dollar had an average inflation rate of 2.50% per year between 2000 and 2020.  Certainly not the case today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

hunarcy said:


> Obviously not Biden's inflation.  The dollar had an average inflation rate of 2.50% per year between 2000 and 2020.  Certainly not the case today.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> Obviously not Biden's inflation.  The dollar had an average inflation rate of 2.50% per year between 2000 and 2020.  Certainly not the case today.



How much was minimum wage increased in that time?
It has been frozen for 13 years


----------



## Slade3200

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----


Income inequality is more than poor people wanting more. It is an issue that effects the economy as a whole. Think of a game of monopoly. Once a player owns hotels on all the real estate it’s pretty much game over


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> I am not poorer because somebody else is richer. I am poorer because the goddamn government takes my money and gives it away to shitheads.



Here we have proof of how brainwashed working Conservatives have become

Don’t blame Corporations that show record profits yet have left wages stagnant
Don’t blame record low tax rates on the wealthy that force workers to assume more of the burden
Don’t blame increased costs of healthcare and education 

Blame the poor people who need help to feed and house their families


----------



## surada

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----



Sounds to me like you have an excellent work ethic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Don’t blame record low tax rates on the wealthy that force workers to assume more of the burden



The wealthy pay more of the burden than before.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The wealthy pay more of the burden than before.



More of the burden for healthcare, education, retirement has been shifted to the workers


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> More of the burden for healthcare, education, retirement has been shifted to the workers



You were talking about taxes.

Why are you changing the subject?


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You were talking about taxes.
> 
> Why are you changing the subject?


Because they are tied together
Slash taxes on the wealthy and you have less revenue for public programs


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Because they are tied together
> Slash taxes on the wealthy and you have less revenue for public programs



The wealthy are paying more of all the money that goes toward those public programs 
than they ever did in the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Flash said:


> The "income inequality" is really a work ethic inequality.
> 
> The government does everything it can to fuck up this country to take money away from the people that earn it and give it to the shitheads that didn't earn the money.  The filthy government is also a tremendous burden on our take home income.  However, despite that attack on our productivity it still remains that if you have trouble making a living in the US then it is your own damn fault.
> 
> I am not poorer because somebody else is richer.  I am poorer because the goddamn government takes my money and gives it away to shitheads.
> 
> I am not poorer because somebody else worked harder or smarter than me.  I am poorer than they are because I didn't work as hard or as smart as they did.
> 
> If I had invented Microsoft I would be as rich as Bill Gates.  But I didn't.
> 
> If I had come up with the idea of Facebook I would be as rich as Zuckenberg.  But I didn't.
> 
> If I have come up with the idea of Amazon I would be as rich as Jeff Bezos.  But I didn't.
> 
> If one of these filthy ass welfare queens that bitch about income equality would have studied in school like I did they would would have a comfortable living.  But they didn't.


Elections have consequences.  The Joe Bidumb voter, voted for higher taxes, higher fuel costs and higher everything else costs.  That is just plain fucking stupid.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> How much was minimum wage increased in that time?
> It has been frozen for 13 years


Do your own research, silly


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Here we have proof of how brainwashed working Conservatives have become
> 
> Don’t blame Corporations that show record profits yet have left wages stagnant
> Don’t blame record low tax rates on the wealthy that force workers to assume more of the burden
> Don’t blame increased costs of healthcare and education
> 
> Blame the poor people who need help to feed and house their families


I'm sure you can list the corporations that only pay their workers minimum wage, right?  Cause if you can't, it's because you're making stuff up.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> I'm sure you can list the corporations that only pay their workers minimum wage, right?  Cause if you can't, it's because you're making stuff up.



Where did I say corporations pay minimum wage?


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Where did I say corporations pay minimum wage?



You are complaining about corporate profits in relation to minimum wage.  Are you admitting you are conflating two different issues?


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> You are complaining about corporate profits in relation to minimum wage.  Are you admitting you are conflating two different issues?


 
Where did I do that?

I compared Corporate profits to stagnant wages not just minimum wage


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Where did I do that?
> 
> I compared Corporate profits to stagnant wages not just minimum wage



Real wages aren't keeping up with real earnings? 

Thanks Brandon!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Real wages aren't keeping up with real earnings?
> 
> Thanks Brandon!!!


Not even close

The percentage of wages to corporate profits has dropped dramatically


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> Not even close
> 
> The percentage of wages to corporate profits has dropped dramatically


*
Not even close*

No kidding. Biden is hurting the working man with his high inflation, pro-corporation policies.


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> Where did I do that?
> 
> I compared Corporate profits to stagnant wages not just minimum wage


So, you're just conflating issues.

Thought so.  Enjoy your evening.


----------



## rightwinger

hunarcy said:


> So, you're just conflating issues.
> 
> Thought so.  Enjoy your evening.


They are directly correlated


----------



## BackAgain

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Back when i got out of high school, i took 1 semester of college at the University of Cincinnati, while going there i also worked part time at McDonalds making $2.10 an hours.  When 6 months were up i realized college wasnt for me, so i wanted full time work, but most of the full time at McDonalds were for managers while kids and the elderly got part time.  So i left and went to Bill Knapp's wanting to become a short order chef, again making $2.10 an hour but a promise of a raise and full time work which i needed both.  In 6 months i had learned the whole line from soups and salads to sandwiches to cooking steaks and lobster tails.  I got a 15 cent raise along with more responsibility because i could be left alone to manage the grill between lunch and dinner when the place was slow enough to have 1 cook.  I was proud as a peacock to be trusted with being the chef.  I had repeat customers who loved my style of cooking because i just didnt cook, i put love for the customers in the way my food went out, and the customers loved coming back.
> Then disaster struck...The progs in government wanted everyone to be paid $2.25 an hour, thus making me entry level again, and since the margins arent great in restaurants, i ended up at minimum wage again, even though i had 1 year of service. I quickly realized that this wasnt for me, and i needed skills. So i joined the Air Force 9 1/2 years working on A-10s, F-15s and F-16s, never in my time of service did one of my jets ever go down, and when asked if i would fly in a jet i fixed, i replied, of course i would, i know how well i work..
> Then an opportunity came for me to work as a contractor overseas on the Saudi Royal Air Force F-15s able to make $70,000 a year tax free. Also had a nice 401k plan, and this is how i achieved great wealth, so when i hear about income inequality, i say "Tough shit mother fuckers, if you cant do what i did, then you deserve to be low of income".  This is the United States of America, where even a McD's fry cook can become a millionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> ----


The shitheads can’t even define what they mean when they talk about “income inequality.”  Wtf?  It sounds like the antithesis would be “income equality.”  But even they deny this is what they seek.

Why shouldn’t smarter people or harder working and more productive people reap more from what they do than the less intelligent and / or less productive folks?

Why would anyone suggest that skilled surgeons shouldn’t make more than unskilled laborers? 

I personally don’t give a rat’s ass if some people who make more money for their companies also earn more than I do. And I have no regrets about having earned more that people who don’t work as hard as I have.


----------



## rightwinger

BackAgain said:


> The shitheads can’t even define what they mean when they talk about “income equality.”  Wtf?  It sounds like the antithesis would be “income equality.”  But even they deny this is what they seek.
> 
> Why shouldn’t smarter people or harder working and more productive people reap more from what they do than the less intelligent and / or less productive folks?
> 
> Why would anyone suggest that skilled surgeons shouldn’t make more than unskilled laborers?
> 
> I personally don’t give a rat’s ass if some people who make more money for their companies also earn more than I do. And I have no regrets about having earned more that people who don’t work as hard as I have.


Who is saying all people should be paid the same?


----------



## BackAgain

rightwinger said:


> Who is saying all people should be paid the same?


Once again, Leftwhiner cannot read with comprehension. 

What does “income inequality” even mean is the question. Is it contrasted with income “equality?”  

Unless it is, then what the fuck are you libtards talking about?

Presumably — in your fantasy utopian “minds” — there is some level of income which is (somehow) unjust.  Is it two times what the lowest income earner makes?  Is it ten times?  Is it 100 times?  And who the fuck are you idiots to make that determination, anyway?  On what basis?

Don’t ask me any questions at all until you doors  define your idiotic terms. Explain your reasoning and the basis for it. Then maybe we can have a coherent conversation. But for the most part, you libs and so-called progressives never define your terms and you don’t ever explain your reasoning beyond amorphous appeals to emotion. 

If you haven’t realized it yet. We are on to your petty games.


----------



## rightwinger

BackAgain said:


> Once again, Leftwhiner cannot read with comprehension.
> 
> What does “income inequality” even mean is the question. Is it contrasted with income “equality?”
> 
> Unless it is, then what the fuck are you libtards talking about?
> 
> Presumably — in your fantasy utopian “minds” — there is some level of income which is (somehow) unjust.  Is it two times what the lowest income earner makes?  Is it ten times?  Is it 100 times?  And who the fuck are you idiots to make that determination, anyway?  On what basis?
> 
> Don’t ask me any questions at all until you doors  define your idiotic terms. Explain your reasoning and the basis for it. Then maybe we can have a coherent conversation. But for the most part, you libs and so-called progressives never define your terms and you don’t ever explain your reasoning beyond amorphous appeals to emotion.
> 
> If you haven’t realized it yet. We are on to your petty games.


It primarily concerns the growing income disparity between working Americans and the Corporate elite

Moreso, the growing gap between Corporate profits and stagnant wages


----------



## BackAgain

rightwinger said:


> It primarily concerns the growing income disparity between working Americans and the Corporate elite
> 
> Moreso, the growing gap between Corporate profits and stagnant wages


What about that?  What concern is it if yours that some people heading profitable corporations may earn significantly more in salaries than their various employees?

And why should you get any say in the “gap” between a company’s profits and the wages it pays to its employees?  If you work for the company and have a union. Have your union seek better wages. If you don’t work for a company, then stick your busy body nose out of their affairs.


----------



## rightwinger

BackAgain said:


> What about that?  What concern is it if yours that some people heading profitable corporations may earn significantly more in salaries than their various employees?
> 
> And why should you get any say in the “gap” between a company’s profits and the wages it pays to its employees?  If you work for the company and have a union. Have your union seek better wages. If you don’t work for a company, then stick your busy body nose out of their affairs.


And why did we slash the Corporate Tax rate by 40 percent?


----------



## BackAgain

rightwinger said:


> And why did we slash the Corporate Tax rate by 40 percent?


Because corporate taxes shouldn’t exist at all. If any corporation spends money on taxation, what do they do?  Anything that can’t be written off gets passed along to the consumer as part of the cost of production via a higher price. 

The fucking government know this. So when they cynically try to stoke anger against business for “not paying their fair share” in taxes, All they are doing is making the poor consumers a little poorer. 

Face it, you liberoid. Your silly rhetoric always boils down to screwing the people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BackAgain said:


> The shitheads can’t even define what they mean when they talk about “income inequality.”  Wtf?  It sounds like the antithesis would be “income equality.”  But even they deny this is what they seek.
> 
> Why shouldn’t smarter people or harder working and more productive people reap more from what they do than the less intelligent and / or less productive folks?
> 
> Why would anyone suggest that skilled surgeons shouldn’t make more than unskilled laborers?
> 
> I personally don’t give a rat’s ass if some people who make more money for their companies also earn more than I do. And I have no regrets about having earned more that people who don’t work as hard as I have.


Because Marxists must put people in boxes, so they can be identified, then pitted against each other, instead of the true enemy.









						Paul Pelosi Net Worth
					

Paul Pelosi is an American businessman who has a net worth of $120 million. Paul Pelosi is best known for owning and operating the San Francisco-based real estate and venture capital investment and consulting firm Financial Leasing Services.




					www.celebritynetworth.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> And why did we slash the Corporate Tax rate by 40 percent?



HIghest in the world, why not slash it?


----------



## hunarcy

rightwinger said:


> And why did we slash the Corporate Tax rate by 40 percent?


To help our corporations be more competitive world-wide.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

hunarcy said:


> To help our corporations be more competitive world-wide.


How many people are hired by a poor person?  None.   But most Wealthy people hire many people, if you dont want to work for someone who is wealthy, create a product or service that people would want, otherwise remain the working class.


----------



## rightwinger

Mikeoxenormous said:


> How many people are hired by a poor person?  None.   But most Wealthy people hire many people, if you dont want to work for someone who is wealthy, create a product or service that people would want, otherwise remain the working class.


It is the workers who create wealth

The wealthy make money off of every employee


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

rightwinger said:


> It is the workers who create wealth
> 
> The wealthy make money off of every employee



*The wealthy make money off of every employee*

Just the good ones.


----------



## rightwinger

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The wealthy make money off of every employee*
> 
> Just the good ones.



Any employee they are losing money on gets fired


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> That is the income inequality. Today, that minimum wage will not come close for a young worker to earn college tuition.


so drop the price of admission until its affordable for everyone...problem solved!...for everyone!...and stop wasting money on liberal arts and gender studies, and what are philosophy factories paying these days? [I actually love philosophy but it don't pay much]


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The wealthy make money off of every employee*
> 
> Just the good ones.


----------



## Staidhup

rightwinger said:


> If you saw my first post in the thread, I talked about how I could afford to pay my college tuition for $2.10 an hour working summers.  For comparison, I could have bought a new car by working six months minimum wage.
> 
> Todays $7.25 an hour has nowhere near that buying power.  That is exploitation.....
> Especially when those businesses just got a 40 percent tax cut.


Inflation!

I started working in the summer earning $1.40/hr, it taught me how to work. Taught me what the meaning of the sweat running down the crack of my ass was all about and what I had to do to improve my lot in life. Valuable life lesson.


----------



## rightwinger

Staidhup said:


> Inflation!
> 
> I started working in the summer earning $1.40/hr, it taught me how to work. Taught me what the meaning of the sweat running down the crack of my ass was all about and what I had to do to improve my lot in life. Valuable life lesson.



And you could buy a lot more with that $1.40 than you can buy on a $7.25 minimum wage


----------



## Staidhup

rightwinger said:


> And you could buy a lot more with that $1.40 than you can buy on a $7.25 minimum wage


Inflation!
In 1966 I thought $80, (after taxes, yes they withheld taxes on minimum wages) something every two weeks was fair. Hell gas was about .29/gallon. Inflation, uncontrolled government spending, F-ing war……..brought the house of cards tumbling down.


----------



## rightwinger

Staidhup said:


> Inflation!
> In 1966 I thought $80, (after taxes, yes they withheld taxes on minimum wages) something every two weeks was fair. Hell gas was about .29/gallon. Inflation, uncontrolled government spending, F-ing war……..brought the house of cards tumbling down.



In 1966 I used to get a 25 cent a week allowance

I could get a lot for that 25 cents


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Staidhup said:


> Inflation!
> 
> I started working in the summer earning $1.40/hr, it taught me how to work. Taught me what the meaning of the sweat running down the crack of my ass was all about and what I had to do to improve my lot in life. Valuable life lesson.


Most of US never graduate from the school of life, but we sure do learn all about it.  What to do to stay out of trouble, while those on the left, look for trouble and usually find it.


----------



## skews13

francoHFW said:


> Unfortunately the GOP has been in charge of tax rates and policy for 40 years and that's when you actually get screwed, dumbass. We didn't get the worst inequality and upward mobility ever anywhere because Democrats were in charge. Unbelievable brainwash.  Look up the garbage Nixon rule of reconciliation that allows the GOP to cut taxes and services with 51 votes in the Senate (all they care about!) while Democrats need 60 votes in the Senate to pass any reform because of the GOP filibuster rule. Only garbage propaganda and your imaginary planet make this mess possible....



Yep, and before Reagan, anti trust laws were in place that prevented corporations from buying back their own stock. They had to actually invest in their workers, and pay pensions. A single paycheck earner could pay the bills, buy a house, take the family on vacation, and retire with dignity.

That’s where Income inequality came into play. Any system where three people have more wealth than the bottom 50% of the population, is a failed system.

And these same self righteous assholes complain about the break up of the American family. We’ll guess what assholes. When both parents have to work just to pay the bills, so a few assholes can get filthy rich. That’s the society you get.

Want the system you imagine? Return to pre 1980’s economics and regulatory controls.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

skews13 said:


> Yep, and before Reagan, anti trust laws were in place that prevented corporations from buying back their own stock



Yeah, that was stupid.


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Yeah, that was stupid.


Reaganism is a long term catastrophe in every way. All they have is garbage propaganda and hate now...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Reaganism is a long term catastrophe in every way. All they have is garbage propaganda and hate now...



Are you still sad that Reagan won the Cold War?


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are you still sad that Reagan won the Cold War?


Boloney, Gorbachev did it and Reagan and Bush screwed up the end of the Soviet Union for Gorbachev. Great job! We're lucky Reagan and his stupid bluster didn't bring back the hardliners in the Soviet Union.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Boloney, Gorbachev did it and Reagan and Bush screwed up the end of the Soviet Union for Gorbachev. Great job! We're lucky Reagan and his stupid bluster didn't bring back the hardliners in the Soviet Union.



* Gorbachev did it *

He lost on purpose?

*We're lucky Reagan and his stupid bluster didn't bring back the hardliners in the Soviet Union.*

Why? The hardliners lost. They're losers. Like all commies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Boloney, Gorbachev did it and Reagan and Bush screwed up the end of the Soviet Union for Gorbachev. Great job! We're lucky Reagan and his stupid bluster didn't bring back the hardliners in the Soviet Union.



Were the hardliners going to have a less sucky economy? LOL!


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Were the hardliners going to have a less sucky economy? LOL!


It's about democracy DUHH


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> It's about democracy DUHH



Communism sucks. Hardliners couldn't make it work. Neither could Gorby.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

francoHFW said:


> Sounds like life is great in give away to the rich GOP America. Who needs healthcare a mental health system a living wage daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training, an ID card to end illegal immigration, and mainly taxing the rich their fair share like every other modern country? Change the channel and snap out of it....


A ID card to end illegal immigration? So everyone pouring into the Country should get a ID card?? . Taxing the rich; Do you really think the Dems are going to tax the hell out of Jeff Bezos and others?  What percent would be a “ fair share” of one’s income?


----------

